# Auto Detox: Nissan GTR R35



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nissan GTR exterior protection detail

Recently coming out of hibernation for the winter months this GTR gets driven as it should & used a lot ! 12000 miles in 2 years 

The owner looking for a spring clean browsed my wesbite & called me for a chat an exterior protection detail was booked in a month later

On arrival:









































































First I tackled the arches with G101 4:1 plus a short & long handled vikan brush




























Finally another thorough rinse

Tyres cleaned aswell










Alloys were next on the list, pre rinsed with the jet wash & a good soaking of strong Smart wheels left to dwell for 3 minutes a good rinse re-application then worked with various brushed










Next up was a very thorough rinse of the paintwork before a good application of Hazsafe










Left to dwell for a few minutes, foam applied this was a mix of Envy Valeting bubbly jubbly & Espuma Activo










Left to sit for a few minutes then another thorough jet wash

Moving onto fuel filler, seals, rubbers & door shuts with an Envy detailing brush & apc





































Yes you've guessed it another good jet wash before washing 2 buckets










Tardis was applied to remove the tar  panel at a time wirped with a microfiber cloth & rinsed



















Clayed with mild grey clay

Before:










After half the bonnet:










Lots of folding on this car & after half the drivers door










Entire vehicle was clayed including the glass, another thorough rinse & dried with plush drying towels

Paint work was clensed with the da before Swissvax Mystery applied










Tyres dressed with RD50
Alloys Miglior wheel wax
Wheel arches with Finish
Glass cleaned
Exhaust pipes with Brilliant metal restore then chrome hot environment 
Swissvax Quick Finish qd to finish

Finished pics in the sun yes the actual sun !



























































































Re cap...

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Time on this little job 7 hours

Thanks for looking

Barry 
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice detail. Whats Mystry like?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Baz, some great pics:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice, that was one dirty GTR.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work, car looks much better now!...

Did he mention how he is getting on in the wet...I have heard a few owners complaining about the tyres being really poor.....kind of letting the car down?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

horned yo said:


> nice detail. Whats Mystry like?


Thanks, I like Mystery very good wax some say it's difficult to work with but I've never had any problems my only problem is it's almost gone & don't know what to raplace it with ! 



slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Baz, some great pics:thumb:


Thanks mate, was nice to see the sun out been a while since I've seen it makes for a nice set of afters :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't beat a well detailed GTR (well maybe if it's a Porsche!), great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice, that was one dirty GTR.


Thanks, yup things get dirty when you use them :lol:



The Cueball said:


> Good work, car looks much better now!...
> 
> Did he mention how he is getting on in the wet...I have heard a few owners complaining about the tyres being really poor.....kind of letting the car down?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you, this is wearing semi slicks so imagine it could be a handful if not treated with respect in the rain but he also races so reckon he can handle it


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Can't beat a well detailed GTR (well maybe if it's a Porsche!), great work as always mate :thumb:


Cheers Clark, yeah agree mmmm guess what I've got a Porsche to post up next


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb work.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks ace mate! great before and after pictures!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice work, what was the paint cleansed with?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Cheers Clark, yeah agree mmmm guess what I've got a Porsche to post up next


chop chop sunshine!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Baz, lovely and glossy. Quick work too!
The car before looks about as good as the ones I see regularly. Dirt just sticks to em..


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great finish mate, love it.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice mate, looking much healthier again now!

New van btw?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Barry :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks so much better now. Got his money worth tho as it was filthy before


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looks great
before how it should look ,like its been driven

and after how it should look all glossy

now go and drive it again

what did you cleanse the paint with??


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

That was a nice write up! good job on the car too


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nicely detailed GTR Baz.:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Baz :thumb:
Those reflections are simply stunning well done mate !


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Thought it was mine pah! I suppose it looks ok lol!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Baz, lovely and glossy. Quick work too!
> The car before looks about as good as the ones I see regularly. Dirt just sticks to em..


Cheers Tim 



toomanycitroens said:


> Great finish mate, love it.


Thanks ! 



Refined Detail said:


> Very nice mate, looking much healthier again now!
> 
> New van btw?


Cheers mate, yes new van since .... December 



Racer said:


> Very nice Barry :thumb:


Thanks 



dazzyb said:


> Looks so much better now. Got his money worth tho as it was filthy before





steve from wath said:


> looks great
> before how it should look ,like its been driven
> 
> and after how it should look all glossy
> ...


Used like it should be :thumb:



Tru_Shine said:


> That was a nice write up! good job on the car too


Cheers mate



Gleammachine said:


> Nicely detailed GTR Baz.:thumb:


Thanks Rob 



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work


Thanks



Eurogloss said:


> Great work there Baz :thumb:
> Those reflections are simply stunning well done mate !


Thanks



AndyBrew said:


> Thought it was mine pah! I suppose it looks ok lol!!


Yeah sorry Andy it would have been but your pics came out terrible drizzly rain cold man behind camera = pants pics, sorry. See you in a coplue of weeks :thumb:

Thanks for the kinds words gent's
Baz


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely lovely end result! Those tyres look fun! It is quite sad, but a decent tyre (flat tyre wall, not too much detail) always looks so much better when clean and tidy!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks amazing, such a good looking car, and the details like the polished exhausts just finish it off!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

And here's me thinking you were going to be using the yard broom in the background :lol:

Looks great Baz :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice work there, much prefer these ones to the facelift GTR's.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely detail


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> great turnaround :thumb:


Thanks Mat



JD said:


> Lovely lovely end result! Those tyres look fun! It is quite sad, but a decent tyre (flat tyre wall, not too much detail) always looks so much better when clean and tidy!


I'm with you there JD 



CJR said:


> Looks amazing, such a good looking car, and the details like the polished exhausts just finish it off!


Thank you



ads2k said:


> And here's me thinking you were going to be using the yard broom in the background :lol:
> 
> Looks great Baz :thumb:


ha ha yes thats what I clayed the car with :lol: thanks Ads



RICHIE40 said:


> Nice work there, much prefer these ones to the facelift GTR's.


Me too :thumb:



Rasher said:


> lovely detail


Cheers 

Many thanks for the replies gent's
Baz


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Top work Baz....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great after some much needed tlc Baz.


----------

